# Thomas Boston: with whom was the covenant of grace made?



## Reformed Covenanter (May 18, 2020)

The covenant of grace, then, was made with Jesus Christ, as the second Adam, party-contractor: Psalm lxxxix. 3, “I have made a covenant with my chosen.” Compared with 1 Cor. xv. 45, “The last Adam was made a quickening spirit.” Gal. iii. 16, “Now to Abraham and his seed were the promises made. He saith not, And to seeds, as of many; but as of one, And to thy seed, which is Christ.” Rom. v. 15, to the end. 

And Christ in this covenant represented all the elect, as his spiritual seed, the parties contracted for: Gal. iii. 16, forecited. Isa. liii. 10, 11, “Yet it pleased the Lord to bruise him, he hath put him to grief: when thou shalt make his soul an offering for sin, he shall see his seed, he shall prolong his days, and the pleasure of the Lord shall prosper in his hand. He shall see of the travail of his soul, and shall be satisfied: by his knowledge shall my righteous servant justify many; for he shall bear their iniquities.”

*Then the covenant of redemption, and the covenant of grace, are not two distinct covenants, but two names of one covenant, under different considerations*. ...

For more, see Thomas Boston: with whom was the covenant of grace made?

Reactions: Like 3


----------

